# Ever hear of or try vine cutting wine?



## BigDaveK (Jun 6, 2022)

Vine wine. Folly wine. Feuille wine.

I've started to collect old wine making books. It's incredibly interesting to read the old recipes and procedures. Jaw dropping, deer-in-the-headlights and no-effing-way are typical reactions to every page.

I found 3 recipes for vine wine using grape leaves and tendrils. I lean towards the unusual so I'm tempted.

Any thoughts? Anybody try it?


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jun 6, 2022)

People have been eating grape leaves forever. Go for it.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jun 6, 2022)

Stuffed grape leaves are good, a sharp spicy taste, if you like grape leaf salad keep some organic vines and try it.


----------



## Snafflebit (Jun 6, 2022)

^That was what I was thinking. Dolmas are pretty good. I never thought of the leaves having much flavor, but the way wine flavor evolves is always surprising. 
But vine cutting wine, like using the canes and trunk? I think you would have "wood wine"


----------



## vinny (Jun 6, 2022)

Snafflebit said:


> I think you would have "wood wine"


Sounds right up Dave's alley!


----------



## BigDaveK (Jun 6, 2022)

I love stuffed grape leaves and can a few jars each year just for that purpose.

The recipes call for leaves, tendrils, and new growth. They specifically mention not to cut "woody" vines because they'll bleed.

Okay, so today I decided to eat some vines. The raw leaves are kind of "meh". New growth vine has some flavor. Fresh tendrils are delicious!!! Citrusy. I actually ate 4.

I'll be doing some vine trimming soon and may have to try this out of curiosity.


----------



## Snafflebit (Jun 7, 2022)

Okay tendrils, you better watch out! Ima trying some.


----------

